# Original Flow hive vs Chinese knock-off



## Apis Natural (Aug 31, 2017)

why post the same 2 threads in different forums?


----------



## psyched123 (Sep 19, 2019)

Apis Natural said:


> why post the same 2 threads in different forums?


I thought each group might be interested.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of us read all the forums. No point posting in more than one place.


----------



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

Michael Bush said:


> Most of us read all the forums. No point posting in more than one place.


Agreed!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Hey all, removed the duplicate post and moved this thread to equipment and hardware forum.


----------

